# kayak claimed by Gore, watch out!



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't know if it was yours, but there was a yellow pocket rocket on the shore in the area you were talking about....Unfortunately, it was pretty messed up (big holes ripped in around the cockpit). Gimme a call if you need more info
Joe
303 594 9733


----------

